# 3 man limit!!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Dogs are whipped! Lol...


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Minnowhead. I hope you get a 3 man limit every day as those stupid geese have gotten out of control.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice! how do you like those heav-metal loads? ive been being told the reason im missing is because im shooting black cloud.lol.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Kills them dead. No follow up shots at cripples.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Minnowhead said:


> Kills them dead. No follow up shots at cripples.


+1


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Very nice work, dogs must have had a great day


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

They slept like babies! Lol!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice man. Serious goosage there . 

We had a good early season here too . Killed 90 in 6 hunts


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

better you shooting them than me hitting them with the truck.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

way to shoot man! thats a great pic!


----------

